# Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?



## JM91 (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
wir haben einen kleinen Teich geschenkt bekommen, etwa so einen: http://www.blackstein.de/tagebuch/2004/april2004/teich-4022.jpg
Nun wollte ich da gerne Fische reinsetzen und mein Freund ein paar Pflanzen und eine Fontäne (diese: http://www.amazon.de/AT-2W-Solar-Teichpumpe-Watt-Hmax/dp/B004ZXNB5O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372869963&sr=8-1&keywords=solar+fontaine ) 
Nun waren wir vorhin im Futterhaus um nach einem Filter und Fischen zu schauen. Der Filter den die hatten war gefühlt größer als der Teich. Außerdem sagten die uns, dass es unmöglich ist dort einen Fisch zu halten, weil der im Sommer zu heiß wird. Außerdem würden die wohl sofort von anderen Tieren gefressen werden. 

Nun wüsste ich gerne von Euch, ob es trotzdem möglich ist dort Fische artgerecht dort zu halten und welche Fische dafür am besten wären, wo man diese bekommt,... 
Außerdem natürlich welche Pflanzen wir dort am besten rein setzen, ob ein Filter überhaupt nötig ist und was man noch beachten muss. 

Vielen Dank schonmal! Liebe Grüße


----------



## Maifisch (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Hallo!
Ich persönlich würde keine Fische einsetzen, weil nicht genügend Platz vorhanden ist und im Winter friert der bestimmt bis unten durch. Da haben die Ärmsten keine Möglichkeit, dem Erfrierungstod zu entkommen. Auch nicht die Kleinsten. Wenn du den Platz im Garten hast, dann würde ich mich für einen Teich mit min. 80 cm Tiefe entscheiden und dann kannst du auch mit Fischen, Pumpe usw loslegen..... 
LG Sonja

'PS: Ich bin mir sicher, in JM versteckt sich bestimmt dein Name


----------



## Springmaus (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Hallo,

:Willkommen2




Zu deiner Frage  bitte nicht im Winter weden die armen Fische erfrieren

und im Sommer wirst Du Kochfisch haben.

Viele Pflanzen rein und Tierchen werden von allein kommen!


----------



## RoseKerstin (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Das mit der Wärme kann ich Euch versichern, mein Teich ist ähnlich groß und geht ruckzuck auf 27 Grad (Wobei wir ja noch nicht mal Sommer hatten...!) Im Winter war die Eisschicht ca. 20 cm, bei einer Tiefe von 40cm.

Fische geht also bei der Größe garnicht  Ihr könnt den Teich schön bepflanzen, dann kommen eventuell Tiere von allein, zB. __ Molche, __ Frösche, __ Libellen etc.

Liebe Grüße
Kerstin


----------



## JM91 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Ach, ich hätte dazu schreiben müssen, dass die im Winter im Stall leben könnten (also 5-10°C) in einem Maurerkübel oder was auch immer dafür geeignet ist. 
Aber das mit dem Kochfisch sagte die im Futterhaus mir auch. 
Größer/Tiefer geht leider nicht... Dann kommt der Teich doch lieber beim nächsten Flohmarkt mit.


----------



## Maifisch (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Das ist sehr vernünftig. Ich kann dir auch versichern, falls du dich dazu entscheidest, den Teich doch zu bauen und dich an ihm zu freuen, wird dir immer im Kopf schwirren, wie schön es wäre, einen großen Teich zu haben mit Fischen und allem. Zumindest war es bei mir so 
LG Sonja


----------



## burki (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*



JM91 schrieb:


> Ach, ich hätte dazu schreiben müssen, dass die im Winter im *Stall leben könnten (also 5-10°C) in einem Maurerkübel *oder was auch immer dafür geeignet ist.
> Aber das mit dem Kochfisch sagte die im Futterhaus mir auch.
> Größer/Tiefer geht leider nicht... Dann kommt der Teich doch lieber beim nächsten Flohmarkt mit.



Hallo

blos nicht!
Tue das keinem Tier an. Artgerecht geht so garnicht auch nicht in dem kleinem PE Becken.
Ziehst du im Winter auch in eine karge wäre und kleine Bude um?

Mache dir doch einen schönen Plfanzenteich ohne Fische. Du wirst sehen wie schön das sein kann.


----------



## California1 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Ich weis nicht, aber ich finde immer man kann das mit Mensch und Fisch nicht vergleichen.
Burki: Ziehst du im Winter auch in eine karge wäre und kleine Bude um?
Fische brauchen ja nicht soo viel Platzt wie wir Menschen?!

Möchte aber auch nichts falsches sagen.

Lg


----------



## bayernhoschi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

@California1
Deine Signatur und dazu Dein Beitrag
Sorry, mehr möchte ich hier nicht schreiben, sonst bin ich wieder der Böse:evil
Ich denke mal das da noch andere das schreiben was ich gerade so im Kopf hab.


----------



## Springmaus (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Hallo,

@California  Deine Angaben in deinem Profil könntest Du mal aktualisieren

sonst könnte man auf komische Gedanken kommen  

 1 qm und 60 cm tief +  was sind minifische

 Kann es sein das Du in deiner Pfütze mind. einen Koi hast?


----------



## Zacky (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen.

In einem solch kleinen Teich würde ich auf keinen Fall ein paar Fische einsetzen. An was für Fische hättest Du denn überhaupt gedacht?

Auch die Unterbringung in einer Maurerbutte ist nicht gut, denn diese Behälter sind nicht für die Haltung von Fischen geeignet. Diese PE-Wannen geben bis zu einem gewissen Maße ggf. Schadstoffe ins Wasser ab, was die Tiere wiederum aufnehmen. Im Winter (Oktober-April) benötigen die Tiere auch Futter und eine Filterung, zumal sie bei den Temperaturen von 10° nicht in die Winterstarre gehen werden.

Ein Pflanzenteich wäre angebrachter und was an Tieren zuwandert, wird sich diesen Platz schon sorgsam ausgesucht haben. So bedarf es auch keiner großen Technik.


----------



## libsy (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Ich denke mal JM91 wird sich nicht mehr melden. Er schreibt doch, dass der Teich zum nächsten Flohmarkt mitgeht.


----------



## JM91 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*



libsy schrieb:


> Ich denke mal JM91 wird sich nicht mehr melden. Er schreibt doch, dass der Teich zum nächsten Flohmarkt mitgeht.



Also "Sie" hat geschrieben, dass der Teich beim nächsten Flohmarkt mitgeht, leider hat IHR Freund einen Pflanzenteich durchgesetzt. 
Dass Fische Futter brauchen usw (auch im Winter) ist mir klar. 
Einer Maurerbüt müsste es ja auch nicht sein. 
Wie anfangs geschrieben: Ich habe keine Ahnung davon und wollte mich gerne informieren. 
Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass es zum guten Ton gehört, dass man sich nochmal meldet, wenn man eine Antwort bekommt, auch wenn sie einem nicht gefällt. 

Andere Tiere als Fische möchte ich nicht und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die sich hier ansiedeln werden. 

Vielleicht kann ja auch noch jemand auf meine anderen Fragen eingehen? Es ging ja nicht nur um Fische sondern auch um geeignete Pflanzen (habe bis jetzt __ Binsen und __ Schilf da drin), Filter, Wasserzusätze,...

Vielen Dank an die, die konstruktive und erklärende Antworten gegeben haben und nicht nur geschimpft haben. Ich habe halt keine Ahnung von Fischen, weshalb ich hier schreibe. Wenn ihr etwas über Katzen, Kaninchen oder Pferde wissen möchtet, helfe ich euch auch gerne weiter


----------



## libsy (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Ok, dann "Sie". Unterwasserpflanzen, wie __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel. Dann noch __ Hechtkraut oder Frochlöffel. Für einen fischlosen Teich brauch man keinen Filter und Wasserzusätze auch nicht.


----------



## Zacky (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Hallo nochmal.

An Pflanzen würde ich ein paar Zwerg-__ Schwertlilien, Zwerg-__ Rohrkolben und kleinwüchsige __ Binsen nehmen. __ Schilf ist sicher zu groß wachsend. Die Pflanzen sollte meiner Meinung nach eher horst-bildend sein, wobei ich kein Pflanzenexperte bin, aber Ausläufer treibende Pflanzen lassen den Mini eher überbefüllt erscheinen und Du hast irgendwann keinen freien Blick mehr auf das Teichwasser selbst. Einen Filter braucht es eigentlich nicht, da die Pflanzen das selbst hinbekommen und ja keine Fische oder so im Teich leben sollen. Ab und zu mal, etwas Frischwasser zugeben und dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## JM91 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Vielen Dank  Ich werde mich die Tage mal umschauen. Hab vorhin einfach nur ein paar __ Binsen und __ Schilf vom Fluss genommen


----------



## Zacky (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*



JM91 schrieb:


> __ Schilf vom Fluss genommen



 ...das darf man aber so nicht... (beim nächsten Mal bitte dran denken)


----------



## JM91 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Das hat ja niemand gesehen ;-) Hier darf man das aber auch (ist ja ein Minifluss, wo das __ Schilf regelmäßig entfernt werden muss, damit es nicht zu viel wird)


----------



## burki (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Hallo JM91

schaue mal in diversen Teichshops, Pflanzen kosten nicht so viel.
Bei der Größe braucht auch nicht soooo viele.
Aber bitte nichts aus der Natur nehmen.

__ Kalmus, Teichlilie, Wasserschwaden, __ Wasserpest, __ Hechtkraut,Tannenwedel.... alles gute Pflanzen und auch gut gegen Algen.

Wirst sehen das wird sich toll entwickeln, nicht vor Algen abschrecken lassen und Geduld haben.
Oft braucht es über ein Jahr bis sich das Gleichgewicht einstellt.
Und Tiere wirst dann automatisch bekommen.


----------



## burki (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

@California

kein Kommentar dazu.
Außer, man soll das Tierschutzgesetz beachten und Fische brauchen ihren Freiraum und eine Artgerechte Haltung und dazu gehört im Winter kein Bottich o.ä im Keller....


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Hallo 

wenn tiefer nicht geht dann vielleicht höher ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## KomaX (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein, weil's grade bissi passt. 
Kann man in einem 1000l Fertigteich mit 60 bis 80cm Tiefe kleine Fische mit Hilfe von Technik wie Eisfreihalter etc überwintern? 

Achja, hi und willkommen ;-)


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Moin,

*JM* - herzlich Willkommen und schau Dich doch mal in der Miniteich-Abteilung um, dann bekommst Du vielleicht doch noch Lust auf ein Pflanzenteichlein.

*KomaX* (und auch JM): Lesestoff: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858

*California*: 


> Möchte aber auch nichts falsches sagen.



Dann sag lieber gar nichts.


----------



## JM91 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Vielen Dank Blumenelse, 
Da habe ich schon fleißig gelesen, aber Lust habe ich darauf keine. Habe aber ja keine Wahl, letztenendes ist es der Teich von meinem Freund und der findet Pflanzen toll. Ich hab halt keine Lust darauf, weil ich nicht will, dass sich da noch mehr kleine Tierchen ansiedeln als hier sowieso schon sind. (Wohne ja direkt am Fluss und auf der anderen Straßenseite ist ein großer naturbelassener Teich, da sind hier genug __ Frösche,... die natürlich nachts laut sind ) Ich habe nichts gegen Tiere, aber sie sollten doch lieber ein bisschen größer sein, sonst sind sie mir nicht so ganz geheuert ;-) 
Aber die Entscheidung für einen Pflanzenteich ist ja gefallen. 

Aber mal eine ganz doofe Frage: 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass man ja eigentlich keine Pflanzen vom Fluss nehmen sollte (die hier aber ja eh demnächst entfernt werden, weil die durch das Hochwasser schon fast auf dem Deich wachsen), was spricht dagegen Pflanzen aus der Natur dort einzusetzen? Dass die nicht teuer sind im Zoogeschäft ist mir klar, und ich werde mir da auch ein paar holen, es geht einfach nur darum, ob es einen vernünftigen Grund dafür gibt.


----------



## Zacky (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Es gibt keine doofen Fragen. 

Ich habe hierzu mal das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz durchforstet und zitiere:

*§ 39 Allgemeiner Schutz wild lebender Tiere und Pflanzen; Ermächtigung zum Erlass von Rechtsverordnungen

(1) Es ist verboten,
1. wild lebende Tiere mutwillig zu beunruhigen oder ohne vernünftigen Grund zu fangen, zu verletzen oder zu
töten,
2. wild lebende Pflanzen ohne vernünftigen Grund von ihrem Standort zu entnehmen oder zu nutzen oder ihre
Bestände niederzuschlagen oder auf sonstige Weise zu verwüsten,
3. Lebensstätten wild lebender Tiere und Pflanzen ohne vernünftigen Grund zu beeinträchtigen oder zu
zerstören.*

hier anhängig auch Absatz 3 und ich zitiere...

*(3) Jeder darf abweichend von Absatz 1 Nummer 2 wild lebende Blumen, Gräser,  Farne, Moose, Flechten,
Früchte, Pilze, Tee- und Heilkräuter sowie Zweige wild lebender Pflanzen aus der Natur an Stellen, die keinem
Betretungsverbot unterliegen, in geringen Mengen für den persönlichen Bedarf pfleglich entnehmen und sich
aneignen.*

Hier in dem Fall deines Vorgehens wäre der Absatz 3 anzuwenden, wenn es kein geschütztes Biotop oder eine sonstige besonders geschützte Anlage ist. Die Details dazu findest Du aber auch noch mal im BNatSchG.


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Moin,

den Beitrag von Rico (Zacky) müssen wir aber noch ein wenig ergänzen - viele Sumpf- und Wasser-Pflanzen sind besonders bzw. streng geschützt - der Laie, wird die wenigsten davon erkennen.

"*Besonders geschützt*" bedeutet, dass man keine Wurzeln, Wurzelstöcke, Zwiebeln oder Rosetten wildwachsender Pflanzen sammeln darf. 

"*Streng geschützt*" bedeutet, dass man kein Teil der geschützten, wildwachsenden Pflanzen sammeln oder beschädigen darf, also auch nicht die Blätter und Blüten. 

*Also im Zweifelsfall: Finger weg!*


----------



## burki (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Der Gedanke das man sich einen Teich anschafft und dann denkt es kommen keine Tiere, weil man sie nicht möchte, , egal wie groß... das frage ich mich wie alt diese Besitzer sind das man nicht weiß das sich in jedem Teich egal wie groß Tiere ansiedeln werden. Der Gedanke kam jedenfalls auf.


Nichts für ungut, aber ihr solltet das Vorhaben nochmals gut durchdenken.
Finde dich damit ab das in JEDEM Wasser sich Tiere ansammeln werden und das ist wichtig fürs Gleichgewicht. Auch wenns keine Kuscheltiere sein werden gehören sie in jedes Gewässer.

Ein Pflanzenteich bei der Größe ist gut, OHNE Fische, aber mit Wasserflöhen, Mückenlarven, Molchen....


----------



## Ikulas (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich dazu nichts schreiben. Aber neben dem, was Burki schon schrieb (dem ich mich voll anschließe) sollte es m.E. auch eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, die Pflanzen fü den Teich nicht irgendwo in der Natur zu holen. Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie es wäre, wenn das jeder machen würde. Ich muss gestehen, auf so etwas reagiere ich allergisch. 
Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben, die Tiere einfach so mal umsiedeln


----------



## Calypso (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Zum Glück gibt es nichts was "jeder machen würde".

Lass das mit den Fischen und hoff das __ Molche einziehen, die sind sooo süß.


----------



## JM91 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Ikulas, 
es waren nicht irgendwelche Pflanzen, sondern welche, die jetzt eh entfernt worden wären... Bevor die weggeschmissen werden bzw weggespritzt werden, kann ich mir ja auch ein paar davon nehmen  
Dass man einen Teich nicht ohne Tiere haben kann, also dass die automatisch kommen, ist mir klar. Nur hätten mich die Fische halt darüber hinwegsehen gelassen. 

Schade, dass man selten in einem Forum ordentliche Antworten ohne Unterstellungen, Missverständnisse,... bekommt. Habe das schon öfter in anderen Foren (beim mitlesen und selten beim selber schreiben) mitbekommen, hielt hier aber alle für erwachsener als z.B. in einem Haustiereforum wo sich viele Kiddies tummeln.


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Hallo JM,



Prinzipiell ist das Entnehmen von Pflanzen (und Tieren) aus der Natur halt erst einmal ein NoGo, daß das in Deinem Fall halt etwas anders ist, kann keiner wissen. 

Es ist immer alles eine Frage der Formulierung. Die User, die hier lesen und antworten, haben ganz selten die Gabe des Hellsehens oder eine funktionierende Kristallkugel. Die Antworten können also immer nur auf das eingehen, was Du an Informationen vorgibst, gell.


----------



## Stadtkind (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

@ Christine 

*Manchmal kann man es nicht lassen - obwohl man sich selbst an einem Thread nicht beteiligt - seinen Senf dazu zu geben.....
Deshalb......*

*Zitat :* "Schade, dass man selten in einem Forum ordentliche Antworten ohne Unterstellungen, Missverständnisse,... bekommt. Habe das schon öfter in anderen Foren (beim mitlesen und selten beim selber schreiben) mitbekommen, hielt hier aber alle für erwachsener als z.B. in einem Haustiereforum wo sich viele Kiddies tummeln. "

...*etwas Selbstreflexion hat noch niemandem geschadet ...*


----------



## burki (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Kann Christine nur Recht geben.
Der Themenstartet hat nur vorher geschrieben das __ Schilf regelmäßig entfernt werden muss (nur duch wen hat er nicht geschrieben, aber nicht die __ Binsen die er auch für sich genommen hat.

"(habe bis jetzt Binsen und Schilf da drin)"
"(ist ja ein Minifluss, wo das Schilf regelmäßig entfernt werden muss, damit es nicht zu viel wird)"  - *wer *sagt das und* wer* macht das *oder meint das nur der Themenstarter*?

So nun kann er mich wieder per PN beschimpfen 

Aber hellsehen kann auch ich nicht....


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*



burki schrieb:


> So nun kann er mich wieder per PN beschimpfen



Hallo Burki,

das braucht man sich nicht bieten zu lassen. Solche PNs bitte ans Team weiterleiten, denn User dieser Couleur brauchen Nachhilfe in Netiquette


----------



## goldfisch (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Hallo JM,

Natürlich kann man in dem Mini keine Goldfische halten.

Allerdings gibt es Fische die auch in der Natur in ähnlichen Habitaten vorkommen.

Das sind zum Beispiel Wasserlöcher in Auenwäldern, Viehweiden, Quelltöpfe oder Pfützen die einige Monate halten.

Im Handel bekommst Du Bitterlinge, __ Stichlinge oder die amerikanische Sumpfelritze. Sonst gibt es noch geeignete Kilies, Labyrinthen, Hochlandkärpflingen....  

Lies Dich am besten gründlich in das Thema ein und google nach Biotopbildern.

Miniteiche kann man durch Frühbeetzelte im Winter schützen. Einige Arten kannst Du problemlos in einer Tonne oder Mörtelkiste frostfrei überwintern. Andere brauchen 10 Grad im Winter. Saisonfische leben nur in Gewässern, die nach einigen Monaten wieder austrocknen. Insgesamt ein unerschöpfliches Thema. Wenn Ihr Euch der Verantwortung bewusst seit, spricht nichts gegen Fische.

Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## burki (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Burki,
> 
> das braucht man sich nicht bieten zu lassen. Solche PNs bitte ans Team weiterleiten, denn User dieser Couleur brauchen Nachhilfe in Netiquette



Hallo Christine, sowas habe ich kommentarlos gelöscht.
Es lohnt nicht mehr darüber zu diskutieren.
Zum Glück sind das die Ausnahmen hier.


----------



## JM91 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Hallo Burki, 
Wer genau hat dich denn hier per PN beleidigt? 
Da ich die TE bin, beziehe ich das nun mal auf mich, aber ich habe dir nichtmal eine PN geschickt!


----------



## JM91 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo JM,
> 
> Natürlich kann man in dem Mini keine Goldfische halten.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, Jürgen! 
Ich werde mich über den Winter mal fleißig einlesen, für dieses Jahr hat sich das mit dem Teich eh erstmal erledigt. Ich befürchte der Sommer ist vorbei... Und wer macht schon gerne was im Garten wenn es regnet ;-) 

Lg Johanna


----------



## goldfisch (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Hallo Johanna,

Gute Idee erst einmal einen Winter abzuwarten. Du kannst beobachten wie weit Euer schon vorhandener Teich durchfriert. Vom Klima müsst Ihr ja begünstigt sein. Im Herbst gibt es Frühbeete, egal ob Zelt oder Polycarbonatplatten,  günstig im Abverkauf. Bei einen festen Bettkasten mit abnehmbaren Deckel kann man die Ränder auch mit halbhohen dichten Stauden verstecken.

In dieser Zeit kannst Du auch überlegen, was Du den Fischen realistisch mit bezahlbaren Aufwand bieten kannst: z.b. Wasserwerte, ständige Strömung, Licht/Schatten...
Erst danach würde über einen möglichen Besatz entscheiden.

Versuch mal die Bücher von Andreas Arnold  in der Bibliothek: z.b. Kaltwasserfische, Urania, Leipzig 1991, ISBN 3332003941zu bekommen.


Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## burki (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*



JM91 schrieb:


> Hallo Burki,
> Wer genau hat dich denn hier per PN beleidigt?
> Da ich die TE bin, beziehe ich das nun mal auf mich, aber ich habe dir nichtmal eine PN geschickt!



Hallo
du hast mir doch PN geschrieben....

Für mich ist die Sache erledigt.
Ich werde zu dem Thema nicht mehr schreiben.


----------



## JM91 (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*



burki schrieb:


> Hallo
> du hast mir doch PN geschrieben....
> 
> Für mich ist die Sache erledigt.
> Ich werde zu dem Thema nicht mehr schreiben.



Ich scheine hier wirklich im Kindergarten gelandet zu sein. 
Schreibe hier doch gerne mal die PN, die ich dir angeblich geschrieben habe. Ich habe in diesem Forum bis jetzt nur eine einzige PN versendet und diese ging NICHT an Dich sondern an Poroton. 

Durch Leute wie Dich, macht so ein Forum garkeinen Spaß mehr und ich bin nun raus hier. 

Auf so einen Kindergarten habe ich garkeine Lust. 
Du hast aber ja dein relativ offensichtliches Ziel erreicht: Neulinge los werden. 

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle die mir in diesem Forum weiter geholfen haben, aber ich werde mir ein anderes Forum suchen.


----------



## nik (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Hallo Johanna,

idR. sind das nur Missverständnisse und Geschichten nach dem Motto "dumm gelaufen". Mit einem bisschen guten Willen und Toleranz läuft das immer. Du wirst sehen, es lohnt sich.

Schau mal in meine Sig. Die Teichschale hat Meine für ganz kleines Geld aufgetan - ich wollte die gar nicht! Na ja ich bin halt fremdgesteuert  , also kam sie sogar auch noch hinten in den Garten und ich musste was ordentliches draus machen. Das muss man selbstverständlich nicht so machen wie ich im Thread beschrieben habe, zeigt aber die Möglichkeiten - und das Teil ist eine ausgesprochene Attraktion im Garten. Ich würde keine (Mini-)Fische reinsetzen, Goldfische gleich gar nicht. Bei mir mussten Bitterlinge rein, ich bin ja fremdgesteuert, und in der Folge Teichmuscheln. Ohne ist es viel einfacher! Von den Fischen sehe ich nicht viel, Pflanzen sind schön - und die Grasfrösche sind die ganzjährige Attraktion am Teichlein! Seit dem sind auch die Spanischen Wegschnecken erheblich zurückgegangen, ersatzweise haben sich die Weinbergschnecken breit gemacht. 

Wunderschön! 
Für ein größeres Teichlein hätte ich Verständnis, aber Fische sind allermeist eine erhebliche größere Belastung für das Biotop als gemeinhin angenommen. Ohne Fische tobt das Leben!

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Tanny (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Hallo Johanna, 

ich habe gerade gesehen, daß wir ja "fast" nebeneinander wohnen  
 Ich gehöre auch zu den Mini-Mini Teichbesitzer hier oben (bzw. es sind nur Tümpel). 
Meine Tümpel haben eine noch geringere Wassertiefe, als Dein Miniteich. Allerdings haben sie eine um ein vielfaches größere Fläche wodurch auch das Wasservolumen sehr viel größer ist. 

Wenn ich sehe, wie viel Bewegungsdrang die kleinen Tümpelfische (Elritzen/Karauschen etc.) haben, denke ich, daß bei Deinem Teich weniger die Tiefe, als mehr die geringe Fläche für die Tiere zum Problem werden könnte. 

Deine Befürchtungen, bei einem Pflanzteich Lärm machende __ Frösche heranzuziehen teile ich nicht. Du schreibst, dass Ihr unmittelbar an einem größeren stehenden Gewässer und an einem Fluss lebt. 
Ich denke, die Frösche werden das bevorzugen, wenn sie die Wahl haben zwischen so einem Minibecken und großen Naturgewässern. 

Wenn Du die Bepflanzung des Beckens etwas geschickt mit Blühpflanzen besetzt, die von bestimmten Insekten bevorzugt werden, dann ziehst Du gezielt jene Tiere ran, die Du dort lieber sehen möchtest, als andere - z.B. Schmetterlinge? __ Libellen? 

Ich habe übrigens neben meinen Tümpeln noch einen "Teilzeitwasserfall". 
Der entstand, weil mir hier immer ein altes, unansehnliches  "Vogeltränkebecken im Weg lag. Außerdem gab es hier noch in der alten Werkstatt Berge alter Steine und Pflanztröge und mich nervte, daß bei Regen das Wasser immer so vom dach über der Sitzecke platterte - ein häßliches Fallrohr wollte ich aber auch nicht haben. 

Also habe ich aus dem Steinhaufen und der Vogeltränke und ein paar ausgestochenen Soden mit "Unkraut" (oder besser Wildkraut - Unkraut gibt es m.E. nicht) vom Grundstück und von den Tümpelkanten meinen Regenrinnen-Abfluß konstruiert.  

Da blüht und gedeiht jetzt alles mögliche und an sonnigen Tagen gibt es hier Unmengen an Schmetterlingen und im Spätsommer kommen auch die ersten Libellen. 

Das ganze sieht dann so aus: 









Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du gerne mal vorbeischauen und Dir vor Ort einen Eindruck verschaffen und vielleicht ein paar Ideen für Deinen Miniteich finden. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## JM91 (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Da bin ich ja ganz froh, dass ich vorhin nicht direkt meinen Account gelöscht habe (Eigentlich nur aus dem Grund, dass das übers Handy nervig war). 

Nik, an sich bin ich auch immer jemand, der an Missverständnisse usw glaubt, aber wenn hier jemand schreibt, dass ich hier Leute per PN beleidigt und der Person nichtmal eine Nachricht gesendet habe, zweifel ich manchmal wirklich an der Menschheit. 

Kirstin, das sieht klasse aus  Sollte ich mal bei Dir in der Gegend sein, schaue ich mir das gerne mal in Realität an  Eine Art Wasserfall zu bauen, habe ich auch schon überlegt, jedoch bräuchte ich hier eine Pumpe die das wieder hoch befördert und mit Strom am Teich sieht es momentan noch schlecht aus. 
Ich werde mir über den Winter  mal mehr Gedanken machen. An sich ist es ja auch nicht mein Teich, sondern der von meinem Freund. Für mich war immer klar "Teiche gibt es nur für Fische oder um mit den Pferden baden zu können". Als es so warm war musste ich den Teich täglich nachfüllen und das garnicht weil das Wasser verdunstet ist, sondern weil diverse Tiere kamen und ihn als Tränke benutzt haben. (Katzen, komische Hunde die immer in meinem Garten rumlaufen und den Katzen das Futter klauen und sogar ein Igel war täglich hier)


----------



## burki (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

[





JM91 schrieb:


> Ich scheine hier wirklich im Kindergarten gelandet zu sein.
> Schreibe hier doch gerne mal die PN, die ich dir angeblich geschrieben habe. Ich habe in diesem Forum bis jetzt nur eine einzige PN versendet und diese ging NICHT an Dich sondern an Poroton.
> 
> Durch Leute wie Dich, macht so ein Forum garkeinen Spaß mehr und ich bin nun raus hier.
> ...



das wäre deine Sache, wenn du durch sowas dir was anderes suchst.
DIe Fakten stehen hier das du auf erfahrene (nicht unbedingt mich) nicht hörten wolltest und die Ratschläge annimmt. So jedenfalls kam es rüber.
Mehr schreibe ich zu diesem Thema (FIsche in kleinen "Teichen") nicht mehr. Dazu kann man hier alles nachlesen und die Zeit ist mir zu schade dafür.

Missverständnisse können gerade im Netz auftreten, also sei stark genung und bleibe hier.
Vertreiben wollte ich keinen. Und da du hier schreibst das das mein Zeil war ist das eine Unterstellung.
Nur per PN muss ich mich nicht so anschreiben lassen wie es war.

Nun viel Erfolg bei dem was du vor hast.


----------



## burki (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*



JM91 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> *wir *haben einen kleinen Teich geschenkt bekommen, etwa so einen: http://www.blackstein.de/tagebuch/2004/april2004/teich-4022.jpg
> Nun *wollte ich *da gerne Fische reinsetzen und mein Freund ein paar Pflanzen und eine Fontäne (diese: http://www.amazon.de/AT-2W-Solar-Teichpumpe-Watt-Hmax/dp/B004ZXNB5O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372869963&sr=8-1&keywords=solar+fontaine )
> Nun waren wir vorhin im Futterhaus um nach einem Filter und Fischen zu schauen. Der Filter den die hatten war gefühlt größer als der Teich. Außerdem sagten die uns, dass es unmöglich ist dort einen Fisch zu halten, weil der im Sommer zu heiß wird. Außerdem würden die wohl sofort von anderen Tieren gefressen werden.
> ...





JM91 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja ganz froh, dass ich vorhin nicht direkt meinen Account gelöscht habe (Eigentlich nur aus dem Grund, dass das übers Handy nervig war).
> 
> Nik, an sich bin ich auch immer jemand, der an Missverständnisse usw glaubt, aber wenn hier jemand schreibt, dass ich hier Leute per PN beleidigt und der Person nichtmal eine Nachricht gesendet habe, zweifel ich manchmal wirklich an der Menschheit.
> 
> ...



welche Wandlung


----------



## JM91 (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*



burki schrieb:


> [
> 
> das wäre deine Sache, wenn du durch sowas dir was anderes suchst.
> DIe Fakten stehen hier das du auf erfahrene (nicht unbedingt mich) nicht hörten wolltest und die Ratschläge annimmt. So jedenfalls kam es rüber.
> ...



Nur dass ich dir halt nie eine PN geschrieben habe. Und das ist Unterstellung. Aber über so einen Kindergarten wie du ihn machst, will ich mich garnicht aufregen.


----------



## JM91 (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Und ich sehe in meinem Text keine Wandlung.
Ich wollte mich halt informieren ob Fische möglich sind. Aber alleine die Frage scheint verwerflich zu sein.
Für mich gilt immer noch: in einen Teich gehören Fische.
Für mich ist das kein Teich, sondern eine zweite Tränke für meine Tiere.
Wenn mein Freund was anderes damit vor hat, kann er das ja tun, aber wenn nicht, kommt er halt wieder weg. 
Wie schon gesagt: man kann den Winter ja mal zum Ideen sammeln nutzen.


----------



## Christine (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mini-Teich, Fischhaltung möglich?*

Ich darf mal zusammenfassen.

In diesen Teich gehören keine Fische.

Damit ist die Frage grundsätzlich beantwortet und ich mache hier mal zu.
Wenn andere Fragen zu Gestaltung, Technik etc. auftauchen, wäre das eh ein neues Thema.


----------

